# 35ft off ground hive?



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

I would walk away if the owner does not want to pay for a lift. Those could be some mighty expensive bees if you fall off a ladder. Not worth the risk if you ask me.
Nick:lookout:


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I would not even consider working bees on a 40 ft ladder. 

Bucket lift or walk away.

cchoganjr


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

you can buy 3 nucs or 5 packages for 500


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I don't see any bees on the combs.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If the sign is owned by an advertising company they may have the bucket truck for maintenance and might help you just to have the nuisance gone. You're in Texas. so those bees may be Africanized. The fact that they have built the comb outside is, I understand, another possible indicator of African traits. If they boil out on you the climb down the ladder could seem like it takes a really long time.
Good luck- Bill


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

You're from TX, you should understand the southern slang I'm fixin to use. 

Aint.....No.....Way

Also, like odfrank said, I don't see any bees.

Throw a rock at it and see if they fly out.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> You're from TX, you should understand the southern slang I'm fixin to use.
> 
> Aint.....No.....Way
> 
> ...


:lpf:


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

odfrank said:


> I don't see any bees on the combs.


Plenty of bees flying around. We had some really cold days this winter, so many 'exposed' hives are still in recovery.

And yes, they're 99% likely to be partially africanized. I don't want to start debates here, but all my hives are mixed. I find that they are more hearty and more productive. And less willing to share their honey! Can't have everything...


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Three ten foot sections of aluminum conduit, two connection joints, a squeegie, and some duct tape. Maybe a frame of brood, a rag, and some BeeQuick. Watch out for overhead lines.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Fugetaboutit


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

2" pump, soapy water. Be sure to turn the power off to the sign first.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Graperunner said:


> you can buy 3 nucs or 5 packages for 500


^^^^
:applause:


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

whiskers said:


> If the sign is owned by an advertising company they may have the bucket truck for maintenance and might help you just to have the nuisance gone.
> Good luck- Bill


Ownership of the sign is key. If a sign company owns it, they are responsible for the maintenance and they might have their own trucks, but many of them hire a vendor for repair/maintenance work. If the business owns the sign, they are responsible for it's maintenance and they will most assuredly hire vendors for maintenance. 

I used to work for one of those vendors. They don't work cheap, but they do have the required safety equipment. I doubt if they would allow you up in one of their boom trucks, too much liability.

Any way you look at it, removal is going to cost that guy a pretty penny.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Tree services have been really inexpensive for an hour of their bucket truck in the past. Have lots of buckets and lids. Just pull new ones up each time and the job will go faster. Snap on a rope makes changing buckets super quick. Be safe or don't do it. Offer the tree guys some of the honey. Good luck.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Bumper pull man lifts will reach and are about $250. I would not consider this removal any other way.


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

Riverderwent said:


> Three ten foot sections of aluminum conduit, two connection joints, a squeegie, and some duct tape. Maybe a frame of brood, a rag, and some BeeQuick. Watch out for overhead lines.


I really like this idea. I do like to keep my feet on the ground, I'm not completely crazy. 

So here's my new thought. Poles as you describe. A 'cutting edge' on the top. a "T" a few inches down with a small pulley on each end (maybe 20" across), and a small 'basket' supported by 2 ropes, 1 per pulley. THe idea is that the pole /cutter can remove 1 comb at a time, it drops a little into the basket, and the rope lowers that piece of comb to put in frame & vac bees at ground level. Repeat for each piece of comb.

When done, if lots of bees still on sign, put vac in basket, pull it up there with nozzle aimed upward. Gently move pipe around & try to suck up all the bees. At least the larger groups of them. My vac only weighs 8 lbs with battery, so weight's not an issue.

Sounds so good on paper. Yup, so do perpetual motion machines. Is this too crazy an idea? Anyone ever try this?
Thanks again!


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

TexasFreedom said:


> I really like this idea. I do like to keep my feet on the ground, I'm not completely crazy.
> 
> So here's my new thought. Poles as you describe. A 'cutting edge' on the top. a "T" a few inches down with a small pulley on each end (maybe 20" across), and a small 'basket' supported by 2 ropes, 1 per pulley. THe idea is that the pole /cutter can remove 1 comb at a time, it drops a little into the basket, and the rope lowers that piece of comb to put in frame & vac bees at ground level. Repeat for each piece of comb.
> 
> ...


Forgot the last step. The 'squegee' and bee-quick soaked rag put on top, 'rub' it on the bottom of the sign to stop the hive from rebuilding.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

****amamie ideas will not work at 40'. Let them pay for a lift or walk. Unless you are a glutton for serious punishment and enjoy doing pointless and ineffective work.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I still think my throw a rock at it idea is the best one so far.


----------



## Coast back (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know how much 30' of vacuum hose would cost but that and 3 lengths of 3/4 emt and maybe a 8ft ladder would get you closer to the ground. Bee Vac.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Coast back said:


> I don't know how much 30' of vacuum hose would cost but that and 3 lengths of 3/4 emt and maybe a 8ft ladder would get you closer to the ground. Bee Vac.


All these great ideas, like this one in this thread. But all I can think is, Just because you CAN do something doesn't make it a good thing to do. I would pass on that one.


----------

